# 10lbs at 2 months??



## ali_lee (Sep 12, 2013)

I had diesel weight and he is 10lbs hes nearly 9 weeks old, is this a small size or about right for his age??


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Seems about right. That's a purdy boy you have there btw.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds good to me. When I went and picked up my UKC boy (RIP), he was 9 wks old and 11 lbs, so you're right on track.


----------



## ali_lee (Sep 12, 2013)

Thankyou, what food do you recommend? i have been feeding him purina puppy beta is this food good for him


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

This is a very common subject here. But mostly any food you can buy at your local Walmart or grocery store, target etc is not GOOD food.. Is it BAD for your puppy? Not neccisarily. I fed my dog purina pro plan focus puppy formula for his first year and he did great. 

First thing I can say is do what works best for YOUR budget. But grain free is the go to diet. Hopefully someone else can chime in and offer more elaborate info as there are many more knowledgable folks on here then I.

Taste of the wild
Wellness CORE
Blue Buffalo
Origen

These are all quality names that offer puppy formulas in a grain free food and can be found in most pet stores, tractor supply and like farm supply stores...

Currently I am feeding taste of the wild but reccently learned I can get a discount on orijen and will most likely be making the switch.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

You'll get better information if you go to the Health and Nutrition section and research the foods and the comparison chart for starters. As JohnsDaddy said, do what works for your pup. I've always fed pups Purina Puppy Chow, aside from when I was feeding Canidae All Life Stages. Canidae isn't great, but it's better than Purina. However, whatever works for your dog and your budget is what's recommended. I'm in a hard spot right now and had to purchase Purina Dog Chow for my 2 dogs, but they normally eat Diamond Adult formula.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I was about to repeat myself and say "whats best for your pet and pocket" .. looks like its all been touched upon.

No your pup is not small.. Nice lookin pup by the way.

I have small dogs. I have 10wks old pups that arent even 5lbs  I have just picked up a real lil guy from AGTWK in montanna that is smaller than mine. He looks like a chiuahua, [email protected] 8wks..


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

hey fire, or anyone for that matter,...who does that dog look like?....hint;a king among princes.....oldheads think hard...young'uns,hit the books.....

nice lookin pup....


----------



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

@ fire hazard I have a small pup also she was around 7lbs at 11 weeks what's your opinion on the small dogs as long as they are healthy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

nothing wrong with any bulldog as long as it's healthy...but ya didn't ask me.

all I got is small dogs, except the 1/2 breed..35 and under...


----------



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

Yea health is the most important thing but that hint is leading me nowhere right now. I don't have the books but I'm on the net

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Don't get stuck on numbers for weight. Look at the dog and as long as they have ample coverage over their hip points and ribs then they are at a good puppy weight.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

welder said:


> nothing wrong with any bulldog as long as it's healthy...but ya didn't ask me.
> 
> all I got is small dogs, except the 1/2 breed..35 and under...


Lol I love that u call her 1/2 breed haha why do u call her that? What is she?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I think shes half bully half abpt if I remember right...


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Lol I love that u call her 1/2 breed haha why do u call her that? What is she?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yea jtp's rite...I don't kno why I call her that lol....just don't care for the bully thing..lol...no offence intended...she's a big ol baby...to be honest tho,she's a dam good DOG..THREW HER PEDS IN THE TRASH AND HAD HER FIXED.SHE'S THE YARD GUARDER LOL....


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

^^^ Lololol

This is gonna sound ridiculous, but I've only had female dogs growing up, spaying them I never felt bad. I actually FEEL bad about cutting my boys nuts off. I wonder if afterwards he'll know there gone...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

When he trys to lick'm he will...lol


----------



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks the match is dead on

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Lol it's true...Back when I got my boy neutered he actually did a double take when he bent around to lick himself. He recovered way quicker than any female I've had though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

DieselsMommie said:


> ^^^ Lololol
> 
> This is gonna sound ridiculous, but I've only had female dogs growing up, spaying them I never felt bad. I actually FEEL bad about cutting my boys nuts off. I wonder if afterwards he'll know there gone...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Meh. I don't lol. I felt bad when Cain went to pee the first time and hiked his leg and yelped. That made me feel bad. Now he squats always. He never acted like something was missing or did any double takes. I think he was more excited that he became "invincible" with that damn cone on than anything else haha. He ran into EVERYTHING. Including me. Multiple times. Pretty sure it was on purpose. Ammo still has another year ish to go before his neuter. I'm curious to see how that goes lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

lil dogs are great!!!!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Meh. I don't lol. I felt bad when Cain went to pee the first time and hiked his leg and yelped. That made me feel bad. Now he squats always. He never acted like something was missing or did any double takes. I think he was more excited that he became "invincible" with that damn cone on than anything else haha. He ran into EVERYTHING. Including me. Multiple times. Pretty sure it was on purpose. Ammo still has another year ish to go before his neuter. I'm curious to see how that goes lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I want to meet your dogs so bad, they sound like sucha fun bunch

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

DieselsMommie said:


> I want to meet your dogs so bad, they sound like sucha fun bunch
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If you're ever in MO you can have them for a day lol. I'd take the break haha. They're a handful. Especially Ammo (who threw up a sock yesterday that he got from his secret stash. No idea where he's finding them.)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

ali_lee said:


> I had diesel weight and he is 10lbs hes nearly 9 weeks old, is this a small size or about right for his age??


When I got Jones he was 5lbs at 7 weeks and 7lbs at 9 weeks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

how about barely 3lbs at 8wks ??? Bred by Against the Wind Kennels- Joker into my old coyote dog Alice from Rampage Kennels. He'll be a tiny dog all his sibling are near 3x his size and even my lil pups are near 2x his size. My 10wk old pups weigh bout 6lbs-ish 4-6. NOW... I used to have dogs that at 2 months they were 24lbs and 4monts 48lbs 8month full grown 50-75lbs but I don't have that stuff anymore. Some dogs grow faster some mature faster, its all genetic every strain is a lil different. One rule is true, not full grown mind and body til they're 2.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow FH! He is a tiny guy! Sounds like he will fit right in with your dogs!  he is also a really nice looking boy!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> If you're ever in MO you can have them for a day lol. I'd take the break haha. They're a handful. Especially Ammo (who threw up a sock yesterday that he got from his secret stash. No idea where he's finding them.)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LMAO!! Diesel shit out a sock once.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Wow FH! He is a tiny guy! Sounds like he will fit right in with your dogs!  he is also a really nice looking boy!


yeah I like his size, and we'll see if he can work


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> how about barely 3lbs at 8wks ??? Bred by Against the Wind Kennels- Joker into my old coyote dog Alice from Rampage Kennels. He'll be a tiny dog all his sibling are near 3x his size and even my lil pups are near 2x his size. My 10wk old pups weigh bout 6lbs-ish 4-6. NOW... I used to have dogs that at 2 months they were 24lbs and 4monts 48lbs 8month full grown 50-75lbs but I don't have that stuff anymore. Some dogs grow faster some mature faster, its all genetic every strain is a lil different. One rule is true, not full grown mind and body til they're 2.


Sounds like a great dog. I would love a dog like that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jokamo (Nov 1, 2013)

When we got Jockamo he was 3.6 pounds at 7 weeks and looked so tiny next to our 5 month old kitten, but now at almost 13 weeks he makes Abita look little. Don't get me wrong though even at 3.6 pounds he still let the alpha cat know who the new alpha in the house was.














Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Jokamo said:


> When we got Jockamo he was 3.6 pounds at 7 weeks and looked so tiny next to our 5 month old kitten, but now at almost 13 weeks he makes Abita look little. Don't get me wrong though even at 3.6 pounds he still let the alpha cat know who the new alpha in the house was.
> View attachment 35265
> View attachment 35273
> 
> ...


Good looking pup.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jokamo (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks, Katey! We think so.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

